# Children on V600, Should I delay enrolling in School until 820/801 completed?



## Stocko (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi there, 

Either way, I know this is going to be expensive, however I would appreciate any advice re the following:

My step sons (13,13,15) are currently in Australia on a Visa 600. Very limited English skills although they are very keen learners. I have been talking with the local high schools about the next steps etc. and they have been very helpful.

I am about to begin the Partner Visa process (820/801) for my wife and this would also include the boys which will cost approx. $12k.(ouch)

Question:
What will be the boys new Visa status? Will they remain on 600 or go to some other value? 820/801? I just want to understand clearly before accidentally going down an wrong path.

Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## Piro (Apr 6, 2016)

.....................................


----------

